# DL-1 Seatpost



## TR6SC (Dec 22, 2016)

Another chapter in the education of a non-English speaking American. 
It came with the bike, and was noted to be the wrong seat post and wrong seat. It looked like a good fit, and the knurling didn't bother me so I've put it into action. The seat just wouldn't stop spinning. As can be seen in the foto, I'm all out of pinchability. I took a measure and lo and behold, Batman, 0.992 inches. Would the experts please step in with the diameter of the stock item? Thanks. 1965
I sure like this bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 22, 2016)

I would try a 25.4mm or 1 inch seat post with the standard 7/8 inch top. If you want to go deluxe, Kalloy makes a light weight aluminum version.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2016)

If you only need a seatpost height of a hand-width, between top tube and rails, I have a great 25.4mm for such-a-deal
It's a Thomson elite that was forever long, so I cut it to my ride height.  No longer in use since the demise of my GP frame, but an excellent 2-screw design that gives you infinite adjustment on the saddle tilt.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 23, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> If you only need a seatpost height of a hand-width, between top tube and rails, I have a great 25.4mm for such-a-deal
> It's a Thomson elite that was forever long, so I cut it to my ride height.  No longer in use since the demise of my GP frame, but an excellent 2-screw design that gives you infinite adjustment on the saddle tilt.



Hey Bulldog, (sounds like the Beatles song,) Thanks for the offer. Does the saddle and bag come with?!
I've been following some of your activity on this site. I'd be proud to be using some of your equipage. I'm on the borderline of hand - hand plus. What is the actual length? Thanks, Mike
PS Congrats on your recovery.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2016)

and thank you Mike.
190 mm from my saw-cut to rail.
so about 110 mm from top tube to rail


----------



## sam (Dec 23, 2016)

You need a problem solver shim


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 23, 2016)

sam said:


> You need a problem solver shim



Or a strip from an aluminum can if you really want to cheap out! 
(But that's hardly the look we want to promote for the DL-1 right?)


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 23, 2016)

I've got no problem with shims. You must be thinking of the BMW rider in Zen and the Art of M/C Maintenance.  He wouldn't shim his handlebars with a beer can because it was below the standards of German engineering!
Shim shimaree shim shimaree shim shim sharee.


----------

